# New Fish Cooler Bag



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

I purchased an isulated fish cooler bag from Hooked1 in the US and it just arrived. very good quality, waterproof and comes with special pads that you soak in water and then freeze for 24hrs, they are supposed to keep the bag cold for about 36hrs. Bag is very slim when empty but expands to a real good size. being waterproof it should stop a lot of the blood burley trail. I have attached a couple of pictures. The wife is modifying the attachment straps for me and I will mount it on the weekend and post some more pictures. I will do a bit of a reveiw after I have used it a couple of times.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! Way cool. 8)

Does it fit inside the front hatch of the Adventure?
How much was it?

I want one baaaaaaaaad :lol:


----------



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

Yeh fits inside the front hatch of the Adventure. was about $90 delivered to my front door, only took 7 days from order to arrival.

Bear


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> Yeh fits inside the front hatch of the Adventure. was about $90 delivered to my front door, only took 7 days from order to arrival.
> 
> Bear


link please...
i'ld put it inside...less profile for the wind to catch


----------



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

Link below

http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/index.a ... ProdID=167

Bear


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

I have never seen on of these before :shock: :shock: 
I take it that it is a flexible cooler??
Great idea. ;-)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> Link below
> 
> http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/index.a ... ProdID=167
> 
> Bear


cheers


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I think a few posters have them now, I have one on my adventure too.They are awesome but I use slicka pads rather than the bags they come with because I reckon the spines on fish fins will rip them up.Other than that they work really well, easy to keep clean too.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Raumati

I'm really interested in this for my Adventure. Do you put it inside, in the front hatch, or strap it to the deck? I'd like to do the former, but I'm worried if the access zipper is in the right place to access it from the front hatch. Any advice here?


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I put it behind me in the tankwell, I'm going to cover the tankwell with a piece of ply and put the bag on top of that.Then I can mount a bait tank and extra rod holders on the ply too, I prefer everything being behind me so I can't really help sorry mate.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

If only I had seen this last week when I ordered the rod holders from them I could have has an even bigger creditcard bill. Should fit nicely inside the BFS hatch.
Maybe I should rediscover the art of catching fish first tho?

Rob.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

SharkNett said:


> If only I had seen this last week when I ordered the rod holders from them I could have has an even bigger creditcard bill. Should fit nicely inside the BFS hatch.
> Maybe I should rediscover the art of catching fish first tho?
> 
> Rob.


Do you reckon it would go alright in there? Keen to have something like that in my hatch when the Stealth finally arrives.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> you reckon it would go alright in there? Keen to have something like that in my hatch when the Stealth finally arrives.


The hatch is pretty big. You would fit some decent fish thru it. Also I like the idea of having something to stop blood spreading thru the inside as it would be pretty hard to get the smell out. As it is out of the sun anyway, we may even get away with a heavy duty garbarge bag?
My current solution of just not catching any fish is obviously only good for the short term. Too long and I will have find another forum to frequent. :shock: 

Rob.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

SharkNett said:


> [As it is out of the sun anyway, we may even get away with a heavy duty garbarge bag?


I tried that in the Quest for a while. Great for squiddlies but snook kept tearing the bags to shreds with their teeth, combine that with squid and I would have all sorts of yummy juices leaking out into the hull.


----------

